# Alternative zu elektronik Komponente gesucht



## µ|V_2814 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Ich will ein elektronik Projekt nachlöten, jedoch finde ich ein Teil in keinem Online-Shop. Es ist der:
Drehgeber, Alps Typ EC11E15204aE (Auch "rotary encoder" genannt)

Wenn mir jemand eine Alternative bei Conrad.de zeigen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2010)

Also, bei conrad laufen unter diesem Stichwort eher so Elektromotor-artige Teile aus dem Modellbaubereich für 130€ aufwärts - wofür soll das Teil denn da sein?


----------

